# Airliner safety demo



## PetalumaLoco (Oct 5, 2010)

Preflight briefing on Cebu Pacific Airlines.

youtube video


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Oct 5, 2010)

Can you imagine Amtrak employees trying to put on a show like that?! Breaking legs (and hips) as they go. At first glance it seems to be a joke of an airline but apparently Cebu Pacific has an on-time performance that Amtrak would kill for. Then again, it's not like Amtrak would ever be competing with an airline that has zero flights to (let alone _in_) the US. Personally I wish they would just stop with the pre-flight safety briefings. Most people don't pay any attention and those that actually care have already long since heard it a million times over. Just shut up and get the plane in the air. :angry2:


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Oct 5, 2010)

daxomni said:


> Can you imagine Amtrak employees trying to put on a show like that?! Breaking legs (and hips) as they go. At first glance it seems to be a joke of an airline but apparently Cebu Pacific has an on-time performance that Amtrak would kill for. Then again, it's not like Amtrak would ever be competing with an airline that has zero flights to (let alone _in_) the US. Personally I wish they would just stop with the pre-flight safety briefings. Most people don't pay any attention and those that actually care have already long since heard it a million times over. Just shut up and get the plane in the air. :angry2:


Just have a fold out pamphlet like Amtrak does for the safety stuff.


----------



## rrdude (Oct 5, 2010)

daxomni said:


> Can you imagine Amtrak employees trying to put on a show like that?! Breaking legs (and hips) as they go. At first glance it seems to be a joke of an airline but apparently Cebu Pacific has an on-time performance that Amtrak would kill for. Then again, it's not like Amtrak would ever be competing with an airline that has zero flights to (let alone _in_) the US. Personally I wish they would just stop with the pre-flight safety briefings. Most people don't pay any attention and those that actually care have already long since heard it a million times over. Just shut up and get the plane in the air. :angry2:


I don't know about you, but after Capt' Sully's experience on US Airways Flt # 1549, I give the flight attendants my full attention. Boring. Yup. Important. You bet. Life Saving? I hope not, but could be.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Oct 6, 2010)

rrdude said:


> I don't know about you, but after Capt' Sully's experience on US Airways Flt # 1549, I give the flight attendants my full attention. Boring. Yup. Important. You bet.


The number of people who listened to or cared about the safety briefing on that flight were likely to be the same percentage as on any other, and yet they _all_ survived. Although bird strikes are not exactly uncommon it's rare to have one that causes the loss of _all_ power during a critical stage of flight. Most of the pre-flight announcement probably wouldn't have helped those passengers anyway. Statistically you have a very remote chance of encountering any commercial airline related event that benefits from paying close attention to the pre-flight safety warnings. Meanwhile, many of us live in areas where an increased understanding of _vehicular_ safety would benefit us to just shy of a statistical certainty. If you drive, focus on learning more about that and don't worry about what to do in that rarest of all plane crashes that selectively harms and kills based on the individual preparedness of each passenger.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Oct 6, 2010)

daxomni said:


> Can you imagine Amtrak employees trying to put on a show like that?! Breaking legs (and hips) as they go. At first glance it seems to be a joke of an airline but apparently Cebu Pacific has an on-time performance that Amtrak would kill for. Then again, it's not like Amtrak would ever be competing with an airline that has zero flights to (let alone _in_) the US. Personally I wish they would just stop with the pre-flight safety briefings. Most people don't pay any attention and those that actually care have already long since heard it a million times over. Just shut up and get the plane in the air. :angry2:


You have to give them some credit at least in this case they are trying to do something to maybe help the passangers in the event of an evacuation. They stepped back from the standard dry routine and tried to do something positive for passangers.

I think if an Amtrak crew wanted they could pull of a dance onboard without getting hurt, I saw an amazing break dance performance on a new york subway where they were able to perform complex moves while we were moving.


----------



## saxman (Oct 11, 2010)

daxomni said:


> Can you imagine Amtrak employees trying to put on a show like that?! Breaking legs (and hips) as they go. At first glance it seems to be a joke of an airline but apparently Cebu Pacific has an on-time performance that Amtrak would kill for. Then again, it's not like Amtrak would ever be competing with an airline that has zero flights to (let alone _in_) the US. Personally I wish they would just stop with the pre-flight safety briefings. Most people don't pay any attention and those that actually care have already long since heard it a million times over. Just shut up and get the plane in the air. :angry2:


Good luck with that. That safety demo is an FAA requirement and likely never to change. And if I had to guess there are usually at least one person on each flight who has never ever flown or at least not flown in 10 years or more. And I can guarantee you that the safety demo has probably saved a few hundred or a thousand lives. There are some incidents that don't make the news, but something happened where the aircraft had to be evacuated or where the cabin depressurized for whatever reason.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Nov 8, 2010)

> This video has been removed because its content violated YouTube's Terms of Service.


... What ToS would that violate?


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Nov 9, 2010)

ALC_Rail_Writer said:


> > This video has been removed because its content violated YouTube's Terms of Service.
> 
> 
> ... What ToS would that violate?


You got me.


----------



## rrdude (Nov 9, 2010)

ALC_Rail_Writer said:


> > This video has been removed because its content violated YouTube's Terms of Service.
> 
> 
> ... What ToS would that violate?


I'm betting music licensing, I've been sent that warning from YouTube when I post vids of my kid competing in skateboard competition. There is MUSIC in the background, and YouTube has some type of sniffing s/w that looks for this kind of stuff....


----------



## DET63 (Dec 2, 2010)

daxomni said:


> Can you imagine Amtrak employees trying to put on a show like that?! Breaking legs (and hips) as they go. At first glance it seems to be a joke of an airline but apparently Cebu Pacific has an on-time performance that Amtrak would kill for. Then again, it's not like Amtrak would ever be competing with an airline that has zero flights to (let alone _in_) the US. Personally I wish they would just stop with the pre-flight safety briefings. Most people don't pay any attention and those that actually care have already long since heard it a million times over. Just shut up and get the plane in the air. :angry2:


Not doing the safety demonstration isn't going to get the plane in the air any faster. Planes take a minimum of five minutes (often 15 or 20) from the time they leave the gate taxiing to the end of the runway. That's more than enough time to complete the safety demonstration.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Dec 2, 2010)

saxman said:


> And I can guarantee you that the safety demo has probably saved a few hundred or a thousand lives.


Since when does a "guarantee" include the world "probably?" :lol:



DET63 said:


> Not doing the safety demonstration isn't going to get the plane in the air any faster.


Yes, there is plenty of time to discuss how to make use of a seatbelt, there's just no reason to broadcast it to _everyone_ on the plane. Print every remedial instruction on a card in the seat back pocket for people who are too confused to figure it out on their own and be done with it.


----------



## saxman (Dec 5, 2010)

daxomni said:


> Yes, there is plenty of time to discuss how to make use of a seatbelt, there's just no reason to broadcast it to _everyone_ on the plane. Print every remedial instruction on a card in the seat back pocket for people who are too confused to figure it out on their own and be done with it.


Except that it's required by the FAA to broadcast it to everyone. You certainly don't have to listen to them.  And there's already instruction cards in the seat back pockets.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Dec 5, 2010)

saxman said:


> Except that it's required by the FAA to broadcast it to everyone. You certainly don't have to listen to them.


So your criteria for questioning something ends the moment you discover a regulatory committee approved it? Good to know. The part that really leaves me scratching my head though is how I'm suppose to choose what I listen to. My ears aren't directional, they don't have self-closing earlobes or an on/off switch, and even when I've plugged them up with earbuds or earplugs the audio on many carriers is still too loud to block out. :angry: Grandma might not hear how to buckle her seatbelt if they don't blast the instructions at high volume, that is true, but she has already lived a long and full life and needs to quietly accept her fate in the rare event we suffer some sort of random tragedy. :lol:


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 6, 2010)

daxomni said:


> saxman said:
> 
> 
> > Except that it's required by the FAA to broadcast it to everyone. You certainly don't have to listen to them.
> ...


FYI - saxman *IS* a pilot, and *IS* required by the FAA to give the safety instructions on *EVERY* flight - not just the ones you're not on! He can't say "daxomi is aboard, so don't say the safety instructions!"


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Dec 7, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> FYI - saxman *IS* a pilot, and *IS* required by the FAA to give the safety instructions on *EVERY* flight - not just the ones you're not on!


Maybe I don't fly as often as you but I don't think I've ever heard the _pilot_ give the remedial safety instruction talk. I always assumed they were too busy getting the plane ready and in position for takeoff. Generally it's some ditsy sounding flight attendant shouting through the sound system at several times the level necessary to be heard by anyone with healthy ears.


----------



## jim hudson (Dec 7, 2010)

daxomni said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > FYI - saxman *IS* a pilot, and *IS* required by the FAA to give the safety instructions on *EVERY* flight - not just the ones you're not on!
> ...


What the_traveler is trying to splain is that the Pilot is responsible for ensuring that the all safety procedures and announcements are conducted by the flight crew, not that they give the spiel themselves! This is an FAA Regulation, no exceptions, even on Air Force One they make the safety announcements, ensure seat belts are on etc. Opinions dont matter when it comes to Federal regs even when there might be a better way! Tell it to the TSA!


----------



## saxman (Dec 7, 2010)

daxomni said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > FYI - saxman *IS* a pilot, and *IS* required by the FAA to give the safety instructions on *EVERY* flight - not just the ones you're not on!
> ...


So every flight attendant is ditsy, because they are doing what they are required by law to do? He/she is there for your safety in case of an accident or incident, should you ever need to evacuate quickly or if a passenger should suddenly become ill. Flight attendants go through a very rigorous training footprint and many wash out of training. Out of two months of traning, only about one day is spent on serving drinks.


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 7, 2010)

daxomni said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > FYI - saxman *IS* a pilot, and *IS* required by the FAA to give the safety instructions on *EVERY* flight - not just the ones you're not on!
> ...


I *HAVE* heard the pilot himself/herself give the safety instruction talk!





In 1983-1984, I used to work for a small commuter airline. We flew Piper Navajo (8 seats) and Beechcraft 1900 (15 seats) aircraft. There were no "ditsy" flight attendants aboard, so the pilots had to make the announcements - per FAA regulations! So I guess that made the pilots "ditsy" also!


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Dec 7, 2010)

jim hudson said:


> Opinions dont matter when it comes to Federal regs even when there might be a better way! Tell it to the TSA!


The TSA is one of the most depressing aspects of modern life in America. Lately when I encounter them I can't help but feel the terrorists have already won.



saxman said:


> He/she is there for your safety in case of an accident or incident...Out of two months of traning, only about one day is spent on serving drinks.


And believe me, it shows. They used to be both safety-trained _and_ customer service oriented. Those were the days. Frankly I wish they'd just do away with the drink service at this point. Then there would be no misconceptions about the true purpose of the folks who spend all their time telling us what we can and can't do while referencing laws that don't exist and insisting that cell phones and gameboys are constantly bringing down modern commercial aircraft. Really now?


----------



## saxman (Dec 7, 2010)

daxomni said:


> And believe me, it shows. They used to be both safety-trained _and_ customer service oriented. Those were the days. Frankly I wish they'd just do away with the drink service at this point. Then there would be no misconceptions about the true purpose of the folks who spend all their time telling us what we can and can't do while referencing laws that don't exist and insisting that cell phones and gameboys are constantly bringing down modern commercial aircraft. Really now?


Well I certainly won't deny the fact that many flight attendants could use some customer service training, but so could lots of people in many other fields. Those WERE the days indeed. I'm not sure what "laws that don't exist" you are referring to, because it is federal law to buckle your safety belt on an aircraft and is law to turn off your phones and Game Boys. No one said that those devices bring down aircraft. But cell phones DO interfere with the radio communications and navigation equipment, and although one phone being on probably won't hurt anything, having 20 phones on at once might affect something. (ever gotten your cell phone close to a TV or speaker?) Also they don't want people blaring loud music in there ear phones or headsets in case you something happens and needs to hear the announcements in case of emergency during the takeoff or landing phase of flight.


----------

